
What Is a Tech Lead Anyway? - solidist
https://dev.to/solidi/what-is-a-tech-lead-anyway-483p
======
notkaiho
I thought this guy was the Tech Lead
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JXhdlAJGe4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JXhdlAJGe4)

